# Te-Amo World Selection Dominicana Robusto Cigar Review - Impressive



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't normally like these cigars but the Dominican is a good stick. There was never any problem with the burn or construction and the taste was w...

Read the full review here: Te-Amo World Selection Dominicana Robusto Cigar Review - Impressive


----------

